# Zoloft makes me extremely tired



## FlyingLotus82

I've been on Zoloft for about 4 1/2 weeks now and it has made me extremely tired all of the time. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, is there other supplements I can take with Zoloft that will help with the fatigue? Or is the another medication you'd recommend instead of Zoloft?

Thanks!


----------



## arth67

zoloft is a prozac type med and these will sedate some, stimulate others and have no effect on some

obviously take it just before bed, but you may need to swap to some other prozac type med if the tiredness continues, this can be done with no waiting or washout period, in the hope it wont also sedate you

it can take several attempts to find an AD that suits you

IMO its too simple to describe any AD as stimulating or sedating as the effect varies so much from person to person


----------



## RockiNToM

Yeah best to try it at a different time. For me, Zoloft interfered with my sleep, causing unrefreshing sleep, therefore causing daytime tiredness. I tried taking it at night, the morning, late afternoon, and for me I found the middle of the day was best at lunch time.


----------



## Medline

You can also add Wellbutrin XL (bupropion) to the Zoloft resulting in increased levels of serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine. It could give you more energy, motivation, promote weight loss, counteract SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction and enhance antidepressant efficiency.


----------



## AussiePea

For the first couple of months it made me quite drowsy, the worst was trying to get up in the morning, it became a real challenge since I was so lethargic. Those effects appear to have subsided however, although I do yawn endlessly throughout the day even when not tired which is weird.


----------



## FlyingLotus82

Thanks everyone for your responses. I've been taking it just before I go to bed and I've actually been having trouble getting a good nights rest. I'm going to try to take it in the middle of the day and see if that helps. I'm also looking into seeing a psychiatrist, so hopefully he'll be able to help me figure out what is best for me.


----------



## RockiNToM

Medline said:


> You can also add Wellbutrin XL (bupropion) to the Zoloft resulting in increased levels of serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine. It could give you more energy, motivation, promote weight loss, counteract SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction and enhance antidepressant efficiency.


I think that can be tricky sometimes with SSRIs like Zoloft, because both Prozac and Zoloft are usually the two lumped together for causing side-effects such as insomnia. So adding Wellbutrin may help, but at the same time it may cause insomnia if Zoloft hasn't done already, therefore leading to unrefreshing sleep, daytime tiredness etc. But I guess it's worth an augment, especially if Zoloft is already doing it's job for anxiety.


----------



## GreenP

*omg so damn tired*

I was taking 150 of Wellbutrin (buprofion) xr and 150 of zoloft. It worked so well, but I ended up having an allergic reaction to the Wellbutrin. Now I am just taking the Zoloft and am so f-ing tired, all I want to do is sleep, I have no drive what-so-ever. I don't know what to do, my Dr. gave me Concerta to take along with it but it maqkes it hard to sleep, and because I'm so tired I keep waking up too late to take it. Is there any other antidepressant that anyone has tried that gave them energy besides Wellbutrin? Or anything else to treat depression that doesn't knock your *** out?
Thank you, thank you!
P


----------



## Canadian4Life

It sedates me alot too but that's one of the main reasons I like it. Its very calming and sedating but does not affect my cognitive abilities..it's one of the only ssri's that doesn't btw. Great for my social anxiety. You want something activating try prozac


----------



## Knowla

Knocked me out completely. I was dysfunctional. I take wellbutrin now to stay awake. I like it. Some do not.


----------



## GouldRacing180

I am 19 years old and I suffer from a panic disorder. Just recently, I began to have panic attacks which are absolutely terrifying.

My doctor put me on Zoloft, and I hate it because it makes me tired as hell too. I yawn until my jaw hurts really bad and I have no energy or no drive. All I wanna do is sleep, except I sleep terribly. I am exhausted and then I can only sleep 4 hours and I'm refreshed for about a few hours than sleepy again. My schedule is all messed up.

I also suffer from an attention disorder and am prescribed to 30mg Adderall Xr. 

Since I started taking Zoloft, I haven't had many panic attacks but it completely ruins my focus from my Adderall. It didn't kill my sex drive, but every once in a while, it is nearly impossible to orgasm. You think this would be a good thing, but having sex for 2 hours and not having an orgasm is no fun. It defeats the purpose. 

I also was laying in bed one night and began to hallucinate before I fell asleep. I thought I was dreaming but I wasn't. It was really weird. I also have very very vivid dreams. I can remember my dreams for days. Its not so bad, unless you have a nightmare. You feel like its really happening. I can remember every single person in my dreams and every little detail. Very strange.

I'm just not focused at all on it, and even when I took more adderall, I still couldn't feel focused or awake. I work out 7 days a week and I take a pre-workout supplement that used to get me all pumped up... not I just wanna go to sleep on the bench.

I kinda feel as if I took a hit of marijuana when I take my Zoloft. Just really calm and don't care about nothing. Thats not how I wanna feel every day though. I can't get anything done and I need to stay focused as I am a full time college student.

If anyone has tried any other SSRI's that don't cause them to be tired and exhausted all the time... please let me know. I am open to opinions so I can tell my doctor to try me on something else. I don't wanna just guess on different medicines... I wanna try something that others had successes with.

Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

zoloft doesnt do jack. even at 200mg


----------



## jim_morrison

RockiNToM said:


> For me, Zoloft interfered with my sleep, causing unrefreshing sleep, therefore causing daytime tiredness.


Yeah I would hypothesize that SSRI induced fatigue is due to the following;

a) Interference with deep sleep, leading to daytime lethargy.
b) Lowering of catecholamine levels in certain brain regions.


----------



## peaceandlove09

Wierd.

I took zoloft for a few weeks and i found it pretty activating. At least compared to celexa.

You could add wellbutrin to it. It would be a pretty synergistic combo.



FlyingLotus82 said:


> I've been on Zoloft for about 4 1/2 weeks now and it has made me extremely tired all of the time. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, is there other supplements I can take with Zoloft that will help with the fatigue? Or is the another medication you'd recommend instead of Zoloft?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## peaceandlove09

GouldRacing180 said:


> It didn't kill my sex drive, but every once in a while, it is nearly impossible to orgasm. You think this would be a good thing, but having sex for 2 hours and not having an orgasm is no fun. It defeats the purpose.


I personally liked zoloft as an "ssri" medication. I had previously tried a few other meds in that class, including a tricyclic med, and zoloft had by far the least side effects for me.

But like you said, i stopped it because i literally couldn't "finish" and that drove me totally nuts.


----------



## bazinga

at 100mg I also have no drive and want to sleep even if I'm rested.


----------

